# BH's Wife's Artic White/Black Renault Captur GT Line Petrol



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

SWMBO got this to replace her MINI Cooper S 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=384410
which went back at the end of September after a 24 month PCH deal

Again the Renault was on a 24 month PCH. Not quite as good a deal as the MINI but not that far behind TBH

This deal came with metallic paint free so the good lady chose metallic artic white with contrast black roof. This is a £650 retail option so I don't expect to see many metallic white ones on the road

The spec on the Captur is crazy. A few 'highlights'

Full LED headlights, LED front fogs & LED rear lights
7" touchscreen sat nav
Parking sensors F & R with rear reverse parking camera
Hands free parking
Blindspot warning
Auto folding mirrors
Full leather with heated front seats
Auto lights & washers
Privacy glass
Climate control
Electric F & R windows

The 1 litre turbo 90bhp engine is a 3 cylinder one & is surprisingly nippy considering its still a new engine

The car was delivered on Friday 2nd November. We were told it would be a driven delivery and I was pleasantly surprised that it was a trailored delivery. The Captur had 4.9miles on the clock on delivery

Speaking to the delivery representative, the car came straight out of the Renault Uk compound, so none of the dreaded Dealer prep. It still had the plastic seat coverings and some plastic coverings on the interior panels. The mats were in a plastic bag in the boot along with a litre of top up oil & a nylon case with 2 reflective jackets, first aid kit & warning triangle in.

I'm more than happy to get the car 'naked' so to speak. Makes the new car detail very much easier IMHO

SWMBO is more than happy with her new 'ride' lol

A few pics




























:car:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

New Car Detail completed today
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5510861#post5510861


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats on new car. My mate had a clio with the same engine and its a pretty decent one as 3 cylinders go, So much better than the Peugeot 208 1.2 3cyl they had before. My only one criticism of the Clio was the seats where really soft and unsupportive but they were fabric not leather (seem to have got softer over the years the Mk2 Clio was like bucket seats and the mk3 i had wasn't bad either). I much preferred the Mini's firmer seats when i had that but for getting in an out of or loading kids in the Captur will be much easier with its height. Good work on the detail looks smashing and lovely colour, all the ones i seem to see are either orange or red with a cream roof (much nicer with a black roof)


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> Congrats on new car. My mate had a clio with the same engine and its a pretty decent one as 3 cylinders go, So much better than the Peugeot 208 1.2 3cyl they had before. My only one criticism of the Clio was the seats where really soft and unsupportive but they were fabric not leather (seem to have got softer over the years the Mk2 Clio was like bucket seats and the mk3 i had wasn't bad either). I much preferred the Mini's firmer seats when i had that but for getting in an out of or loading kids in the Captur will be much easier with its height. Good work on the detail looks smashing and lovely colour, all the ones i seem to see are either orange or red with a cream roof (much nicer with a black roof)


Thanks & thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Being the nosey type I stuck the camera under the back of the Captur & got these 2 interesting (well I thinks so lol) pic's


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a smart little car mate, I've just changed to a 1.litre car and I love it 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Very clean underneath as well. I've just remembered one thing that that was annoying on the clio but it wont affect you if your cleaning it yourself. When i was cleaning or washing it with my mate and say I've dried the cars exterior and then want to dry out the door or boot shuts, if he walks away with the keyless card in his pocket to get something it locks itself, good security feature but from this cleaning perspective it was a little bit of a nuisance :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

BrummyPete said:


> That's a smart little car mate, I've just changed to a 1.litre car and I love it


Cheers :thumb:
Quite surprised how nippy it is TBH


Christian6984 said:


> Very clean underneath as well. I've just remembered one thing that that was annoying on the clio but it wont affect you if your cleaning it yourself. When i was cleaning or washing it with my mate and say I've dried the cars exterior and then want to dry out the door or boot shuts, if he walks away with the keyless card in his pocket to get something it locks itself, good security feature but from this cleaning perspective it was a little bit of a nuisance :lol:


Already found that 1 out lol

Bit of Flake pop in the sun this afternoon


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice motor - think the colour combination really suits it, looks properly nice 

Looks very well kitted out :thumb:

How are you finding it compared to the Mini - anything you miss / anything you much prefer in these early stages ? 

Wife’s considering a Mini for her next motor...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Very nice motor - think the colour combination really suits it, looks properly nice
> 
> Looks very well kitted out :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy :thumb:

Don't think there will be many metallic white combo's on the road as the paint costs £650! :doublesho
We got it FOC as part of the PCH deal
I would have chose the metallic red/black roof but thats another story ... :lol:

The only thing I miss & probably will continue to miss is the engine in the Cooper S. But to be fair that was a 192bhp 4 pot turbo whereas the Captur is a 90bhp 3 pot turbo :lol:

Still SWMBO is not bothered & after all it is her car :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

This lot came in the post this morning from the PCH financier which was a bit of a surprise TBH

The 'car care kit' comes in a bright orange foam type zipped case which has velcro on the back to attach to the boot if necessary

There's so much room where the spare wheel should be (its got the usual tyre gunk with inflater) I've just put in under/in there

I doubt I'll use the dashcam

The gesture is a nice touch as this lot is FOC

& no I'm not under any obligation to use the dashcam :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice gesture as you say - wife got a pack similar of safety gear as that, but no dash cam... 

Did the same as you, popped it under the boot floor where the spare should be...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Washed SWMBO new Captur today
Forgot how difficult it is to get a good reflection shot on white




























Blacks roof reflection shots are an easy one tho :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

3 month update on the wife's Captur

This is our first Renault we've ever owned so was a little 'leap of faith' so to speak

So far we have been pleasantly surprised. Now don't get me wrong, the 899cc 89bhp 3 cylinder turbo petrol engine is never going to set the world alight power wise but, its smooth, unhurried and reasonably economical considering it gets driven round town all the time, which at the mo is averaging around 40-42mpg. Sits at 70mph quite happy too

The standard spec on this particular model is great & make's so called 'premium' brands look a bit cheap IMHO

It even has height adjustable F safety belts & a gas lift bonnet which my Cupra doesn't!

Likes -

Standard spec. - Full leather with heated F seats, touch screen MMI with sat nav, F & R parking sensors with rear parking camera, privacy glass, self park mode, cruise control, blindspot warning, leccy foldy mirrors, LED F&R lights, keyless go with auto lock, multi level boot floor, climate control, leccy windows F&R
SUV 'stance' makes it easier for us getting our 2 youngest grandkids in & out as they are still in car seats
Not many metallic white/black roof 1's about
Surprisingly smooth engine/gearbox
Blindspot warning 

Unsure's -

Bonnet & doors sound a bit tinny when closing
Info screen at top of dash display is a bit old school

Dislike's -

Some of the interior switch gear is abit all over the place. For example – Cruise control on/off switch is near the handbrake, stop start on/off is near the rotary dash illumination near the door on the R. Stereo controls are on a stalk on the left but the cruise control controls are on the steering wheel & frustratingly not illuminated

So far so good ...

The main thing is SWMBO love's the Captur & who am I to argue TBH lol


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Great update...

Seems to be going well and decent mpg from it. And as you say, your good lady likes it, so that’s all that matters


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Great update...
> 
> Seems to be going well and decent mpg from it. And as you say, your good lady likes it, so that's all that matters


Cheers Andy :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

The reno switches have always been a bit wacky, I know the clio mk2 and mk3 had the cruise control on a switch to the right of the steering wheel with the headlight adjustment, it was toggled two ways dependent on CC or speed limiter but you had no chance of visibly seeing it when driving. I find it weird now driving a friends renault as the stereo controls are on the right and my ford has it on the left, was about a week before i noticed the replacement used fiesta after my crash didnt have it, until i went to reach for it one day to find nothing there :lol:, soon found a used steering wheel column cover and controls and thankfully the wiring is in there taped up (odd as the replacement has a better spec with bigger wheels and back tinted windows and there the same year engine and model just 3 and 5dr is the main difference)


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Captur went in for its 12 month service at the local Renault main dealers
On this car it is a condition of the lease that it has to be serviced at a main dealers

Got fleeced for £118 for the pleasure 

Captur is going back 2 months early to avoid the 24 month service cost
Apparently a lot of the Merc PCH guys do this too as their 24 month service costs are eye watering I'm told

Getting back to the Captur for a little 12 month review

Its surprisingly a decent motorway cruiser considering it only got a 899cc 3 cylinder turbo engine
I've done a fair few long distance runs (200 miles +). Set the cruise at 75mph & sit back. Comfortable and quiet & the look on the faces of some of the German cars is priceless as I pass them lol Bonus being I average around 46mpg too

Still loving all the toys, especially the blind spot warning & the TomTom based nav
Best standard fit interior mats I've had in any car. Very deep, plush and well made
Averaging around 45mpg over the 12 months which ain't bad as most times its a town car

The metallic white paint is a joy to work with & it really does love a coat of BSD

Downsides - The electrics sometimes have a mind of their own, which can be a little frustrating at times
When the engine bogs down at low rpm it really does bog down, but I suppose thats to be expected from such a small engine
Still don't like the switches being all over the interior instead of one section of the dash

The main thing is SWMBO loves her Captur. Her 1st Renault & 1st SUV (albeit a mini one)

TBH I do rather enjoy driving it to lol

So, so far so good. Lets see what the next 12 (or less lol) months bring


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Wife's Captur went back yesterday
If we had kept it till November when it was 2 years old (2 year PCH) it would have cost me around £825 incl. the 2 year service
Lease company only wanted £159 to end it early so I did as the car just wasn't getting used

The guy who collected it did an inspection/collection pick up & was there around 1/2 hour inspecting the car
Much more thorough then our last 2 inspection/collections

I had previously detailed the car & done my own inspection before he arrived. I found nothing wrong with the car

Driver said the Captur looked better than some new cars he had seen in the showroom
I always like my cars going back better than I got them. Just a pride thing for me

It was going to the Auctions in Wakefield today

We haven't decided whether we want to run a 2nd car again yet so nothing ordered to replace it


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Wife's Captur went back yesterday
> If we had kept it till November when it was 2 years old (2 year PCH) it would have cost me around £825 incl. the 2 year service
> Lease company only wanted £159 to end it early so I did as the car just wasn't getting used
> 
> ...


Glad to see the Renault treated you well, we looked at one and my dad is quite tall like me and they wanted something a bit higher up 'easier to get in and out of.... you know! as Top Gear would say' found the Captur has quite a small door opening which is good for car parks but the rake of the windscreen pillar meant we had to bend our neck to get your head in if the seat was raised, they are now just into their 70's so wont get any easier, very smart cars on the whole in this spec and should gather some attention at the auction as sure will be the best presented car there no doubt and lease company will be happy as i hear cars haven't been moving during lock down sending prices for used cars upwards.

We finally found the right spec car for the parents a month or so ago. We found a Seat Arona FR Sport with the automatic gearbox and the roof in the same colour as the car (rare as hens teeth on the FR's), was the car my mum wanted, only downside was it was south of London. 1 owner and only 500 miles on the clock at 8 months old. One hell of a journey glad we stayed over for the night. I drove the car back some nearly 300 miles and although wasn't at the speed limit incase it needed running in at 60 odd mph it did just over 60mpg on the trip computer even with a few stop off's for something to eat/drink or to stretch our legs. Very comfy and has a nice quality interior if you avoid the base SE model, better id say that its sister car the VW T-cross. Technology is good enough, only things it seems to miss out on over the range topping Xcellence Lux is Adaptive Cruise, Front Parking Sensors and the Magic Parking feature, it has normal cruise and rear sensors and my mum wouldn't ever use them anyway to be fair. Well worth a look imo if you consider a similar sized car, avoid the 1.5 TSI EVO as reported juddering problems with manual gearbox/clutch which is the only option you get offered with the Seat 1.5, VW do it with an auto so all we were left with was the 1.0 TSI 115bhp.

Only thing that confuses me if the car has 3 trip computers 'since start, since refuelling, Long Term', the car is not used for a couple of days the trip and recorded mpg seem to reset themselves. Other Arona owners have seemed to suggest the same and the Ibiza also does it on top of the Clock resetting itself which ours has never done to my knowledge


----------

